# Lego engines



## Tin Falcon (Aug 16, 2014)

This past week was the big show at Rough and tumble as usualy I had my display set up for folks to to see. An I met a fine young craftsman who is a meticulous purist. 

He build model engines that are recreations of historic steam engines. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kk77tU45Nvs[/ame]



[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmGVS36gJuE[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTdk8qyyYnk[/ame]


----------



## johnmcc69 (Aug 17, 2014)

Those are pretty darn slick! Very nice!

John


----------



## AussieJimG (Aug 17, 2014)

Love the Corliss engine

Jim


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 17, 2014)

I encouraged this young man to exhibit at cabin fever. 
Tin


----------



## tornitore45 (Aug 18, 2014)

The accomplishment is even even more worth of notice considering the limitation imposed by LEGO shapes and rigid pitch.

The most my son and I accomplished was to build a differential to show how the driving wheels work.


----------

